# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รับทำ รากเทียม ราคาถูก  ที่นนทบุรี

## mpreg596

การทำรากฟันใหม่เพื่อความแข็งแรงกว่า
 
คือ การทำฟันปลอมที่ใกล้เคียงฟันธรรมชาติที่สุดในเวลานี้ นวัตกรรมนี้เกิดขึ้นจากการ ค้นพบโดยบังเอิญว่าโลหะชนิดไทเทเนียมสามารถทำให้เกิดการเชื่อมติดกับกระดูกได้ ในระดับเซลล์ (Osseointegration) รากเทียม ราคาถูก ไม่ใช่เพียงแค่ยึดแน่นจากเกลียวที่ขันเข้าไป รากเทียม ราคาถูก(Mechanical lock) ซึ่งทำให้สามารถทดแทนฟันธรรมชาติที่หายไปได้ทั้งความสวยงาม และการใช้งาน โดยแรงที่ลงไปบนรากเทียมได้ส่งผ่านไปถึงตัวกระดูกขากรรไกรโดยตรง 
ซึ่งฟันปลอมชนิดอื่นไม่สามารถทำได้ รากเทียม ราคาถูก (ฟันปลอมชนิดอื่นต้องอาศัยเหงือกหรือฟันข้างเคียงเป็นตัวรับแรง)
 





[HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff][/HIGHLIGHT][HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff]
 
[/HIGHLIGHT]
[HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff][/HIGHLIGHT][HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff]
 
[/HIGHLIGHT]
[HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff][/HIGHLIGHT]




:: ขั้นตอนการทำรากเทียม
  จะแบ่งการรักษาเป็น 2 ส่วนใหญ่ๆ การรักษาขั้นตอนแรกจะเป็นงานของศัลยกรรมเป็นหลัก ซึ่งมีความสำคัญมากใน
การใส่ตัวรากเทียมให้ตรงกับตำแหน่งที่ต้องการ เพื่อให้เกิดความสวยงามสูงสุด อีกทั้งแนวแกนควรจะต้องทำมุมให้ใกล้เคียง
กับแนวแรงของการบดเคี้ยว  กรณีที่กระดูกรองรับฟันไม่พอเพียงที่จะใส่รากเทียมอาจจะต้องทำการปลูกกระดูกร่วมด้วย
ในขั้นตอนนี้ รากเทียม ราคาถูก
  การรักษาในขั้นตอนที่สองจะเป็นงานของทันตกรรมประดิษฐ์เป็นหลัก รากเทียม ราคาถูก โดยจะต่อส่วนของแกนฟัน (Abutment) 
และครอบฟัน (Crown)ขึ้นมา  ซึ่งจะได้ทั้งความสวยงามและการใช้งาน
 :: ประเภทของรากเทียม
  
1. การทำรากเทียมแบบตัวเดียว เป็นการทำที่ใช้ทดแทนฟันที่หายไปซี่ต่อซี่ โดยไม่ต้องไปกรอฟันซี่อื่นเพิ่ม
2. การทำรากเทียมแบบใส่ฟันหลายซี่ เป็นการทำที่ใช้รากเทียมมากกว่าหนึ่งซี่ใช้เป็นหลักยึด แล้วส่วนบนทำการเชื่อมเป็นสะพานเพื่อให้ทดแทนฟันที่ี่หายไปได้หลายซี่โดยใช้รากเทียมน้อยตัว    
 
3. การทำรากเทียมร่วมกับฟันปลอมทั้งปากแบบถอดได้ เป็นการทำรากเทียมเพื่อช่วยในการยึดฟันปลอมถอดได้เป็นหลัก โดยรับแรงได้แค่บางส่วน เหมาะกับผู้ป่วยที่
ฟันปลอมหลวมจากการที่สันเหงือกเตี้ย รากเทียม ราคาถูก ช่วยทำให้ฟันปลอมอยู่นิ่งขึ้น ไม่ค่อยหมุนหรือสะบัดไปทำให้เกิดแผล  
ผลที่ได้รับจากการทำรากเทียม 
• ทำให้มีการใช้งานที่ดีขึ้นกว่าการทำเฉพาะสะพานฟันหรือฟันปลอมถอดได้
• ไม่ต้องกรอฟันเพื่อใช้ยึดสะพานฟัน 
• การทานอาหารง่ายขึ้น ระบบการบดเคี้ยวดีขึ้น
• การพูดคุยจะฟังง่ายขึ้นกว่าการทำฟันปลอมแบบถอดได้
• ช่วยไม่ให้สูญเสียเนื้อฟันและกระดูกรองรับเพิ่มขึ้น
• ใช้ชีวิตได้ดีขึ้น เพิ่มความมั่นใจ
• ไม่มีการหลุด ลื่น ในที่สาธารณะเหมือนกับการทำฟันปลอมถอดได้
• สามารถใช้งานได้อย่างมีประสิทธิภาพเหมือนฟันธรรมชาติที่แท้จริง 
• มีความทนทานสูง และมีอายุการใช้งานยาวนาน 
  รากเทียม ราคาถูก
   ทำไมต้องปลูกกระดูกร่วมกับการทำรากเทียม?    
1. ฟันที่ถูกถอนไปนาน ทำให้กระดูกมีการยุบตัว 
   
2. เพื่อให้สามารถใส่รากเทียมขนาดที่ต้องการได้ โดยไม่ทำลายอวัยวะที่สำคัญเช่น  รากเทียม ราคาถูก เส้นเลือด เส้นประสาท
  
3. เพราะมีการห้อยต่ำของโพรงฐานจมูก(Sinus)
   
4. เพื่อให้ได้ความสวยงามใกล้เคียงธรรมชาติมากที่สุด โดยเฉพาะฟันหน้า
 
 
รากเทียม ราคาถูก,รากเทียม,รากเทียมราคาถูก
:: ขั้นตอนการทำรากเทียม
	   จะแบ่งการรักษาเป็น 2 ส่วนใหญ่ๆ การรักษาขั้นตอนแรกจะเป็นงานของศัลยกรรมเป็นหลัก ซึ่งมีความสำคัญมากใน
การใส่ตัวรากเทียมให้ตรงกับตำแหน่งที่ต้องการ เพื่อให้เกิดความสวยงามสูงสุด อีกทั้งแนวแกนควรจะต้องทำมุมให้ใกล้เคียง
กับแนวแรงของการบดเคี้ยว  กรณีที่กระดูกรองรับฟันไม่พอเพียงที่จะใส่รากเทียมอาจจะต้องทำการปลูกกระดูกร่วมด้วย
ในขั้นตอนนี้ รากเทียม ราคาถูก
	   การรักษาในขั้นตอนที่สองจะเป็นงานของทันตกรรมประดิษฐ์เป็นหลัก รากเทียม ราคาถูก โดยจะต่อส่วนของแกนฟัน (Abutment) 
และครอบฟัน (Crown)ขึ้นมา  ซึ่งจะได้ทั้งความสวยงามและการใช้งาน
:: ประเภทของรากเทียม
  
1. การทำรากเทียมแบบตัวเดียว เป็นการทำที่ใช้ทดแทนฟันที่หายไปซี่ต่อซี่ โดยไม่ต้องไปกรอฟันซี่อื่นเพิ่ม
2. การทำรากเทียมแบบใส่ฟันหลายซี่ เป็นการทำที่ใช้รากเทียมมากกว่าหนึ่งซี่ใช้เป็นหลักยึด แล้วส่วนบนทำการเชื่อมเป็นสะพานเพื่อให้ทดแทนฟันที่ี่หายไปได้หลายซี่โดยใช้รากเทียมน้อยตัว			   
รากเทียม ราคาถูก
3. การทำรากเทียมร่วมกับฟันปลอมทั้งปากแบบถอดได้ เป็นการทำรากเทียมเพื่อช่วยในการยึดฟันปลอมถอดได้เป็นหลัก โดยรับแรงได้แค่บางส่วน เหมาะกับผู้ป่วยที่
ฟันปลอมหลวมจากการที่สันเหงือกเตี้ย รากเทียม ราคาถูก ช่วยทำให้ฟันปลอมอยู่นิ่งขึ้น ไม่ค่อยหมุนหรือสะบัดไปทำให้เกิดแผล  
ผลที่ได้รับจากการทำรากเทียม รากเทียม ราคาถูก
• ทำให้มีการใช้งานที่ดีขึ้นกว่าการทำเฉพาะสะพานฟันหรือฟันปลอมถอดได้
• ไม่ต้องกรอฟันเพื่อใช้ยึดสะพานฟัน 
• การทานอาหารง่ายขึ้น ระบบการบดเคี้ยวดีขึ้น
• การพูดคุยจะฟังง่ายขึ้นกว่าการทำฟันปลอมแบบถอดได้
• ช่วยไม่ให้สูญเสียเนื้อฟันและกระดูกรองรับเพิ่มขึ้น
• ใช้ชีวิตได้ดีขึ้น เพิ่มความมั่นใจ
• ไม่มีการหลุด ลื่น ในที่สาธารณะเหมือนกับการทำฟันปลอมถอดได้
• สามารถใช้งานได้อย่างมีประสิทธิภาพเหมือนฟันธรรมชาติที่แท้จริง 
• มีความทนทานสูง และมีอายุการใช้งานยาวนาน 
  รากเทียม ราคาถูก  รากเทียม ราคาถูก
   ทำไมต้องปลูกกระดูกร่วมกับการทำรากเทียม?				   
1. ฟันที่ถูกถอนไปนาน ทำให้กระดูกมีการยุบตัว 
				    
2. เพื่อให้สามารถใส่รากเทียมขนาดที่ต้องการได้ โดยไม่ทำลายอวัยวะที่สำคัญเช่น  รากเทียม ราคาถูก เส้นเลือด เส้นประสาท
									   
3. เพราะมีการห้อยต่ำของโพรงฐานจมูก(Sinus)
				    
4. เพื่อให้ได้ความสวยงามใกล้เคียงธรรมชาติมากที่สุด โดยเฉพาะฟันหน้า
 
รากเทียม ราคาถูก

----------


## mpreg596

รับทำบัญชี[HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff]  รับทำบัญชี  รับทำบัญชี  รับทำบัญชี  รับทำบัญชี  [/HIGHLIGHT]

----------

